# How much more time to forget my ex?



## softwareseller03 (Aug 14, 2016)

I met this girl and she used to love me like anything. All of my friends thought the same, she seemed to be the right person. She would do anything to make me laugh, but after few months she started behaving differently and confessed she is again in love with her ex. I was heart broken but kept contacting her. The guy once again left her and we decided to take a fresh start. This time she asked me to take her to pychactiris which I did, "My feelings for you is out of control" she said. But after few months again she left me saying she can't forget her ex and started dating him again. Now it's been 4 months we haven't talked with one another.

Although I won't talk to her ever, but I miss her every day each hour. I feel depressed why this happened to me? She went back to that guy who hurts her mentally and physically too. How much time my mind will take to forget her? What should I do? 😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
She cares for the ex and there is nothing you can do about that. Your only recourse is to waste away your time (and life) pining over her or get out and meet someone new. Why would you want to be in a arrangement with someone who considers you someone to settle for? Or worse yet, someone to use to make ex jealous. Do you not consider yourself to be worth more than that? Move on and find a girl that feels for you as you do for her? Imagine how it would be if your GF felt the same way about you as you do her. There are more women out there, find one who does and let this one go back to her "abusive" ex. You will be much better off.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

It's been 4 months. The only way you're going to stop thinking about it is if your life is full of activity and people. So, basically, get a life! Stay busy and active, when your mind wanders to your ex, stop immediately and think of something else. Eventually, you'll think of her less and less and then, someday, you'll be at the point where you don't think of her at all.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

The time it takes to get over someone varies on the length, intensity, and what you do after the breakup. The first 2 are already out of your hand but the 3rd is in your control.

If you sit around reminiscing about the past and what could have been or going over in your head what you did wrong, it can take years. Now if you get yourself busy doing things to make yourself a better person and jump into new activities so you can make new friendships, then it can take a few months.

I recommend you get into a gym. Working out can boost your confidence and occupy your mind with positive energy. I also recommend that you work on your appearance. (Clothes, hair, hygiene, etc) Looking good will make you feel more confident and upbeat. 2 things you need when you want to put yourself out there. And thirdly I recommend that you find an activity that can get you interacting with others. Not to meet others of opposite sex, but just to develop new friendships. New people to talk with.

This site is treasure trove of wisdom but don't get stuck only being here. Get out there. There's someone that is dying to meet you but you just having run into them yet.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Truthfully? It can take years (hopefully not for you) to get over someone. Staying busy helps. Dating helps. Time helps. But for most it's not a quick process and four months is not very long.


----------

